# Something was stuck



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

OMG you guys, this boy of mine just scared me to death halfway from being home. He had to potty, so he did a little bit, then all of a sudden he had to go again and was straining and next thing I know there was something hanging out back there and he kept trying to go potty. Looked like saran wrap to me from what I could see, but wasn't sure.

I think he got it off, or should I say out but I'm not sure. Nothing is hanging back there anymore that I can see.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Good thing it came out and didn't stay inside. Keep an eye on him of course. You know the signs of blockage I'm sure, lethargy, discomfort, diarrhea or constipation, loss of appetite, etc.

I had a Lab when I was a kid who used get into the garbage. One time I was walking her and I noticed she was having trouble with a BM. She was trying to pass a bread bag. Well it wouldn't come out right away, but that was OK with me because I wasn't helping her with it. It did come out after 4 or 5 attempts, but she did walk around a bit with half a bread bag hanging out of her.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

My former vet used to have a favorite saying about my golden's propensity to eat oddball things: "This too shall pass!" 

But sometimes our babies get so worried when it doesn't WANT to pass easily. 

We have bought several of those big ropes with the knots on both ends. Trouble happens when Brandy swallows too much of the string. 

Twice now, I've had to use toilet paper to grab hold and just keep pulling. Picture a magician with a LONG row of colored handkerchiefs coming out of a pocket! That's exactly what I feel like!

The amusing but slightly disgusting things we'll do for our goldens, huh?


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

He latched onto a what looked like a crumbled up piece of saran wrap that a sandwich had been in yesterday on our walk just up from the school, i'm thinking the kids threw it down from there walk and lunch.

By the time it was in his mouth he swallowed it and no time to say give or even make an attempt to get it out of his mouth.

I'm wondering if I shouldn't give a little Olive oil or something just incase theres more in there because he sure didn't poop out what I seen go in yesterday. Apparently there stomach acid don't dissolve this according to your lab doing it.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Plastic I think is not effected by acid. Hopefully Kody passes it all without any problems.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I hope everything will be fine!

That's a great story about the rope bones -- I have the exact same problem! Poor dog would rather eat them than play with them... which leads to some interesting experiences the next morning


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Goldndust: watch him for vomiting and not wanting to eat. If that happens, RUSH him to the vet. If not, just keep an eye on the poop. (Non-golden owners must think we're a bunch of nuts looking at dog poop.)

Years ago, I couldn't figure out what all the white strings were in our last golden Reyna's poop. I searched the house looking for the source. Finally one day I wandered down to the basement and discovered a rug that had once had fringe around its border. No more fringe! Mystery solved.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

LOL, isn't that the truth!!! I gotta admit, I am one of those that always checks it as I am picking it up because it does tell us alot. Just hope nobody is watching me, lol.

I still haven't seen the rest of that saran wrap, but he seems to be ok, thankfully.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

So glad everything CAME out alright!


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Years ago when I was a teenager, well OK,.....many,many years ago,I worked part time in a gas station at night.The owner had a Weimaraner that stayed in the station at night for protection.It was a friday night and we were there late washing the owners car.We left the plastic bucket half filled with soapy water and a sponge.The next day they couldn't find the bucket.
I came in sunday to work the afternoon shift and the dog was having problems pooping.I saw something hanging from his butt,so I called the owner.He came in and checked the dog out.It was part of the bucket and sponge.We pulled piece after piece out of him for a couple of days and after it was all clear,the boss took him home and made him a pet.
Needle nose pliers sure came in handy to make sure that "everything came out alright".
Shane


----------



## PoconoPup (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't know how true this is, but, I have heard that you should never pull anything that has any length to it out of your pup if he is having trouble passing it. If he has eaten string or yarn for example, it could be wrapped around his intestine and if you pull while the pup is trying to pass it you could do serious damage. Anyone else ever hear about this?


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

When our late golden Jodie was a pup I noticed something long and skinny coming out of her as she did her business. I initially thought it was a tapeworm. However, after all was said and done it turned out to be one of those giant rubber bands typically seen wrapped around the Sunday newspaper.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Sivin said:


> When our late golden Jodie was a pup I noticed something long and skinny coming out of her as she did her business. I initially thought it was a tapeworm. However, after all was said and done it turned out to be one of those giant rubber bands typically seen wrapped around the Sunday newspaper.


With Reyna, it was fringe from a rug. With Brandy, it was rope from one of those rope tugging toys. I had to grab some toilet paper and pull. Eeewww!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

PoconoPup - although that sounds plausible and pretty scary, I can't imagine how a string/yarn would get AROUND the intestine - wouldn't it just be inside the intestine? I can't see how it could get caught....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Several months ago Augie pooped and I saw something odd in it. I didn't know what in the world it could be, so I did the old bag-on-the-hand trick to pick through it... it was a pink Bratz doll purse! It was one of those fabric kinds, all neatly rolled into the shape of a poop LOL Okaaaaaaaaay. He also pooped out a couple of candy wrappers another time


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Took me a minute to realize this initial thread was from over a year ago.....

Monomer also had a thread about braided grass...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/what-did-you-do/8646-rope-trick.html


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Took me a minute to realize this initial thread was from over a year ago.....
> 
> Monomer also had a thread about braided grass...
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/what-did-you-do/8646-rope-trick.html


Now, _that_ is a funny story. I just bumped it to the top. I didn't see it when it was originally posted and I thought some other people would enjoy it too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Now, _that_ is a funny story. I just bumped it to the top. I didn't see it when it was originally posted and I thought some other people would enjoy it too.


We've got some good ones.... You've really got to dig through the old stuff. Sometimes, when the forum is slow, I go weeding through all of it....


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

This is a old one, lol

Well the latest is his pooping logs...lol, he's got this thing about eating the fire wood logs. Most dogs would just chew on them, but not Kode...he's got eat them! Working on this problem now that the wood is here for the winter months.


----------

